# Small baby at 28 weeks with 1-2cm difference between nhs and private scan



## wasabi (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello
I've recently had a private 28 week 4D scan where we were told our baby is quite small (under the 50 centile - close to 20-25) and after plotting that figure against our 20 week private scan (different company due to house move) it seems that the baby's head and abdomen growth had slowed down but the femur stayed above the 50 centile. We never had a NHS 20 week scan due to hospital/midwife mix up. 3 days after the private scan we had a 28w+3D NHS scan and their measurements for the head and abdomen is 1 -2 cm bigger than that of the private scan. The same day both the consultant and midwife measured the fundal height. Consultant had it as 27 cm and the midwife as 26.5cm. Should we be worried (we are) and can we do anything? I've never smoked, eat healthy but throughout the pregnancy have never really been tired so don't sleep/rest much.  Amniotic fluid is good as well as the flow of nutrients and oxygen to the baby (above 50). Any advice highly appreciated. 

thank you!


----------



## wasabi (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry forgot to mention. I had a cold in September 2012 and the cough never went. It recently got worse and I am now on antibiotics due to tonsillitis/upper respiratory infection. Could the infection have affected the baby's growth?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, everything sounds ok, the small differences between them can even just be due to the measurement on that day. The size doesn't sou d too bad, we tend to worry if its on or below the 10th centile. The measurements between the consultant and the midwife are pretty close for fundal height measurements, quite impressive really! Often it can before than a centimetre or two with two different people measuring. Maybe try and rest a bit more, if you have been on the go a lot, but nothing you have reported is very worrying so don't worry too much,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## wasabi (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice and reassurances emilycaitlin! Will definitely rest more.x


----------

